# ASM Metals Hand book



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 فبراير 2010)

Asm Metals HandBook Volume 01 - Properties and Selection Irons Steels and 
High Performance Alloys

see attached link
 http://rapidshare.com/files/2638096...n_Irons_Steels_and_High_Performance_Alloys.pa


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (1 مارس 2010)

Thank you 

If you have volume 13B "Corrosion".

Please upload it


----------

